# Interest Rates 2007



## CorkHombre (19 Dec 2006)

What are the "experts" saying about interest rates next year ... I heard people talking about 2 more rate rise ... i.e. approx another .5%.
Is there any talk of interest rates falling next year due to stagnating economy France/Germanyand the weakening dollar.
I know you shouldn't speculate on these things but the "experts" were expecting a series of interest rate rises last year and thats what happened .... no lectures please on cases where "experts" got it wrong ... I am just looking for the word on the street


----------



## ClubMan (19 Dec 2006)

Moved from _Mortgages and Home Buying_.

There are already a number of threads dealing with future interest rate performance speculation and fortune telling so I am closing this duplicate.


----------

